# Premium Console



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Premium Console - Group Buy*

If there is anyone who still has not upgraded their base console, now is the time!










warehousesalvage has a Group Buy on eBay for this Premium Console here...







http://www.ebay.com/itm/221089454572 (Shale)
Just scroll down till you see the Group Buy information.
*
Group price : $ XXX.00
* Include shipping price ( US domestic only )
Target number of people : 10*



> *EDIT:* The group buy is over, but for those who have missed it, they now have a lower price of $119.99!
> And they also have a Tan colored one. For those of us with the Gobi Beige interior, this is an exact color match for the darker tan that is on the top portion of our dash and on our seats!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220841688969 (tan)


Here are a couple DIY links on how to install it...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4711331-DIY-SEL-Center-Console-Install&highlight=console
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...st-adding-my-own-experience&highlight=console


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, I'm in Canada, so originally posted the Canadian eBay link (fixed).
It showed the $87.00 shipping price to Canada. To the US is only $25.00.
We Canadians usually get boned by shipping on eBay 

The group buy price is $XXX.00, and it says


> * include shipping price ( US domestic only )


That sounds like it includes shipping, but if it doesn't, shipping in the US is not bad (it's a large item).
I'm in Canada and realize that I'll probably have to pay shipping either way, but even so, it's still a Great deal!

Here is the Canadian link for us Canadians http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221089454572


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to be part of the group buy only if someone knows how to connect power to the premium console. I've read that the 2011 Routan does not have a wired connector under the carpet. Any ideas would help.:banghead:


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Need a DIY with Power?*

No problem... The power hookup would be easy to do in our vans. 

I'd just attach 2 wires to the socket under the Premium Console bracket and run them under the
carpet to the center console. From there simply wire it into one of the two outlets that are there.
The one has constant power, the other turns on/off with the ignition, so it would be your choice.

I've wanted the Premium Console since we got our Routan, but can't justify paying $300 for it.
If we make this group buy happen, I'll do a DIY for everyone with pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok that sounds great. I will have to join in. . Now we need 6 more buyer's!opcorn:


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd be in for one at $105


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

This is looking promising 

For everyone interested in this group buy, please log into eBay and go to the item

US Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/221089454572
Canadian link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221089454572

... and click on the "Apply" button.

Let's make this happen! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## GolfG60Fan (Jul 20, 2012)

*Sv: Premium Console*

Im in, thats a Damm good deal 

Sendt fra min GT-P3113 med Tapatalk2


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Damm that IS a good [email protected] ! 

guess me doing this 3.5 years ago, i was a pioneer, so i had to pay up


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

We only need 3 more! Does anyone know if Shale will match up with the grey used in the cRoutans?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

tuanies said:


> Does anyone know if Shale will match up with the grey used in the cRoutans?


 There is a Grey some sellers are calling "Shale", and this Beige that is also called "Shale". 
I wish they would simply say "Light Beige", "Dark Beige", "Light Grey" or "Dark Grey", 
"Shale" after all is a rock, and rocks can vary in color and shade. 

This is the "Light Beige" (I'm not the seller, but the pics and description look clear) 

It might look a little odd, but your interior has several different shades of color 
so I don't imagine that would be difficult to get used to. 

There is this one if you want light grey (also called "Shale") for about US $88.55 more 
after shipping (still not a bad price). 

US Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/140870434988 
Canadian link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140870434988 
Buy It Now US $149.99 + Shipping: $43.56 (varies depending on your location) 

Ultimately the decision is yours.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Routan by tuanies, on Flickr 

I think the Shale in the group buy looks close enough.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

We still only need 3 more to join in on this group buy! :wave:


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Only 2 more needed for group buy!eace: We can't wait to replace our playschool console


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

If you check the ebay listing at the bottom for the group buy it looks as if 9 people have already signed up, so right now your one short. I for one am glad our SEL came with it and you guys doing the upgrade will surely appreciate this console, even at $150 it is totally worth that price. The other thing that is nice is we put our cell phone charger plugged in inside and just have the cord hanging out which is awesome.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

The seller accepted the group buy. eace:


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Hey all;

There had been a mix-up on the invoicing ($XXX vs $XXX+$25 ship), and yes it was an error and all has been fixed.
He has been good seller to deal with, and for that I am waiting now to hear back from him.
I am in Canada, so I expected to pay $62.00 more (for shipping) than the US buyers ($87-$25).
Once I hear back from him I will promptly pay the invoice.

I look forward to doing the install and making the DIY for those that need it.
A harness would speed up the install, but isn't necessary, and at $30.00+shipping... na...

Thanks guys for making this happen! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Just watch the freakin color on these things. The interior colors changed each year. I ended up keeping one about 6 months ago that was just barely a shade off. If you looked really close, you could see the difference with both consoles (old and new) next to each other in the sun out of the car. With the new console in the car, the color is so close I didn't really care. But you are super anal, you might not be happy with it. Light gray and Light Shale are two different colors. The bottom of your crappy SE console should have a sticker on with either a color code or the actual color in English. Google the color code if you don't have a color you can read. Then make sure you get what the specific color or color code is on the SEL console you want to buy. Don't accept "its either light shale or light gray, not sure but they are the same" from any seller, because they are not the same.

Just trying to save you a few return shipping costs like I had to eat :banghead:


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

If there is any doubt, on this particular item I asked the seller...



> *Me:*
> I know it's labeled as shale, but that doesn't help.
> Is this the light beige, or the light gray?





> *warehousesalvage:*
> off white





> *Me:*
> Thank you for answering, but that doesn't help me.
> is it off white beige, or the off white gray.
> Sorry, but I have seen both colors called "Shale".





> *warehousesalvage:*
> yes off white beige


It's a pale beige.
The Tan will work well for anyone with the Gobi Beige interior, as it matches the seats and top of the dash perfectly.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Received my new console today! Looks great with no damage to it. Does look we need a harness for a cleaner install (It has a built in fuse at the harness plug in). Just waiting for a DIY thread from PaulAPopcorn:


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

NCrsx said:


> Just waiting for a DIY thread from PaulAP


LOL! Don't worry, I'll put one together as soon as I get mine.

Glad to hear that people are starting to receive them :thumbup: (on the Chrysler forums as well)

Just remember I'm in Canada Eh...

That means I paid more (exchange rate)
That means I paid more (free shipping was only to the US)
That means I paid more ($25.00 shipping is only the US rate)
_ (I paid the difference between the Canadian shipping rate and the US shipping rate)_
That means it takes a lot longer to get here (yeah customs)
*And* I still may end up paying duties to receive it (yeah customs again)

And we also are in full "winter mode" here.
:snowcool:​
It's been -22°, with the wind chill it's -31° and not warming up any time soon. 
Normally in winter the only thing we do with our cars is scrape the windows & drive them. 
Fortunately I have a heated shop at work that I can use after hours.


----------



## ravennadad (Dec 15, 2012)

*Received mine but it is clearly used*

Got mine today and judging by the coffee stains (it is just plain dirty) it is used. I am very disappointed in its condition. Also, it seems to not have the mounting base. But maybe I am just can't figure out how to separate the base from the main console to mount it. Any help or photos would be appreciated.


----------



## ravennadad (Dec 15, 2012)

ravennadad said:


> Got mine today and judging by the coffee stains (it is just plain dirty) it is used. I am very disappointed in its condition. Also, it seems to not have the mounting base. But maybe I am just can't figure out how to separate the base from the main console to mount it. Any help or photos would be appreciated.


Warehouse Salvage got back to me over the weekend and offered to replace the console, great service to respond on a Saturday.

I also figured out how to separate the base from the mounting track - it slides off, kind of happened by accident. A little hard to sort out.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

ravennadad said:


> Got mine today and judging by the coffee stains (it is just plain dirty) it is used.


Sorry to hear that. I haven't heard of anyone else having that problem.

They are listed as "NEW TAKE OFF". My understanding is that they usually come out of new or nearly new vans that are converted for wheelchair use.
That one may have had a coffee spill on it's way over... or been a little older.



ravennadad said:


> Warehouse Salvage got back to me over the weekend and offered to replace the console, great service to respond on a Saturday.


Glad to hear they're willing to take care of it for you, I've only heard good things about them. :thumbup:

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive...


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

in Gray too?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

I finally received mine just before Christmas (love that customs delay), but it's the wrong color! 
I contacted them, and they are going to replace it with a tan one for me :thumbup: Great customer service! :beer::thumbup:
So to answer 801's question, I know they will have at least one light gray ("DK Shale"?) one 
If anyone is waiting for me to put together a DIY, it will now have to wait until I get my tan one


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I received a beige, but my interior is grey, did anyone else get a beige one? i dont mind it too much for $105, just wasnt sure grey was an option. that and I threw out the packaging already.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

The group buy was for Shale, so there wasn't really an option. The dark gray is harder to come by and usually sells for a lot more money. It was just a fluke that I received a gray one. I shipped it back and am now waiting for a tan one.

P.S. I've read that the Shale looks ok in a gray interior as the shade is bang on. :thumbup:



tuanies said:


> So I finally got around to attempting to install the console today. The console looks tan in my garage with fluorescent lights but when I put it in the car it matches my interior (gray).


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

So I finally got around to attempting to install the console today. The console looks tan in my garage with fluorescent lights but when I put it in the car it matches my interior. 

Only problem is mine didn't come with screws to secure the plastic top part to the base. Anybody know what size they are? M6-100?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

did you check all the little doors and compartments for the screws? i thought mine didnt come with any hardware until i opened the little door on the top between the sets of 2 cup holders.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

My console came with the screws also between the cup holders. Plus I'm glad I bought the wiring harness for an easy plug n play install.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I checked, it did not have the screws so I drilled out bigger holes. Just going to put in some self tapping screws for the plastic piece. I still need to order the harness though.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

harness was easy.. just went to a dodge chrysler place, gave them the part number, $38 bucks next day.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea but I just spent $170 on misc stuff for my car (E39 touring) so the harness isn't exactly high priority at the moment


----------



## ravennadad (Dec 15, 2012)

*Part number for harness*

Could you post the part number you used for the harness? Also, did you have to splice it in at the dash or was it plug and play? Thanks


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

The harness is plug and play. I believe the yellow wire that is shown splicing in behind the glove box is for a lighted console. I pulled the lower dash off, held with 4 plastic screws, ran the harness under the carpet, and plugged it up to the back of the power outlet. After that I zip tied the yellow wire to the harness to hold it in place. Here is the website where I purchased the harness from. 

http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en...ryId=1004&GroupId=2051&pc=855&SubGroupId=3211


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

the yellow wire is a ground wire, you tap it into the ground of the wires you plug it into from the two 12v plugs


----------



## bcb1 (Feb 11, 2013)

*premium console*

tried to find the group purchase info on ebay with no luck. most appear to be tan. have grey interior so not sure what color shale wood match.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

bcb1 said:


> tried to find the group purchase info on ebay with no luck. most appear to be tan. have grey interior so not sure what color shale wood match.


the light shale is very close.. barely noticeable.


----------

